# Scottish Open



## stevek1969 (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone north of the Border interested in having our own day out sometime,


----------



## thecraw (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds good. Somewhere central.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 24, 2009)

Yip. Count me in please if you can get something sorted.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2009)

location,date depending Im up for it.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Any southern Jessies allowed.?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Im from Southern Ireland if that counts...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Im from Southern Ireland if that counts... 

Click to expand...

Nice golfing country. Went there 2 years ago and played a few courses finishing with Mount Juliet.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Im living in Scotland now for years so the best of both worlds!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Im living in Scotland now for years so the best of both worlds!
		
Click to expand...

I'm Scottish but now living in England.
All right, we all make mistakes    
Just kidding


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes please.....your place would do nicely at a cut price deal of course!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 24, 2009)

My place would be good but the cost could be a problem i could get 3 on for Â£14 and its Â£50 a round we could just split it i 've no probs with paying either to keep the costs down depending on numbers could be betwwen Â£25 - Â£30. If not anytime you fancy a game here give me a shout. If anybody has any thoughts of venues or dates just let me no as i'm flex able due to shift working


----------



## thecraw (Apr 24, 2009)

Murrayshall, Glenisla, Alyth, somewhere in that neck of the woods would be ideal. Has Taymouth Castle re-opened in its new improved state, I really enjoyed that course and thought the location was stunning, infact I would love to go back!

Kings Acre is nice, Ranfurly Castle is good for me or even a trip across the waater!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I am looking forward to this whereever it happens. How about somewhere halfway between west coast and east coast. I am however willing to travel up to 2 1/2 hours and willing to car share with some of us westies!! It could become west v east????


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kings acre would be pretty central for most and looks nice on there website its Â£26 a round midweek put the do packages withe me meals and warm up balls as well which are pretty good value. Taymouth Castle is nice but iits a right trek Pitlochry would be easier to get to as for Murrayshall thats mountain goat stuff you start uphill and just about finish up hill ,  Glenisla's nothing special but Aylths nice but a bit out of the way its a 25 minute drive from Dundee anybody any other thoughts ? Dates end of June ?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2009)

anydate sould suit me with some notice.  I am due lots of holidays by then. Should prob pick a date and see how it suits others


----------



## bunkered (Apr 24, 2009)

stevek, does your course take the bunkered vouchers


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Bunkered 
Yes it does Tuesdays and Friday Afternoons only its dearer than wahat i thought its Â£55 a round which is steep.What about June 21 ,22or 23. That would be a good idea to use the 2 fore1s and i can get 3 on for Â£14 to keep costs down if you want.Am willing to travel anyplace not fussed.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2009)

.What about June 21 ,22or 23..
		
Click to expand...

Thats a start and any of them would suit me just now.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2009)

Cant do June 22nd. Already got an outing to Millport that day!

In relation to Pitlochry, I found that to be a very expensive short hilly track. Granted the views are nice however I thought it was way overpriced.

I'm the same as farneyman, willing to travel up to 2.5 hours which is quite a fair distance to be honest Think your being a wee bit harsh on Murrayshall steve, its a good track, also gives madandra a chance to use an electric trolley! Christ, your also probably nearest to Taymouth Castle than anyone and your calling it a treck? I'd be willing to travel to Spey Valley in the Aviemore area for a round of golf; if its a good venue I will travel!

Pretty much go with the flow, however I think that anyone who fancies it should suggest a couple of venues and we can then maybe put it to a vote.

I could probably get us a good deal at West Kilbride buts its not central at all to the likes of yourself steve!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats whats so good about our game different opinions on courses i love Pitlochry we play in ther open and its only Â£12 great value , Murrayshall i don't like .Taymouth was a trek cause it was on a bus with the pubs outing and didn't think we would ever get there. I did the longest trek ever last year to Macrahanish to play in there open 4hrs each way worth every penny .
The dates were just to get the ball rolling , a vote on dates and courses is a good idea i'm the same as you am willing to travel no problems. Only week i cant manage is the first week in June am of to Portrush for the Causeway Coast Golf week.
Just let everyone who wants to go come up with ideas and we'll go from there, should be good where ever we go , east versus west would be good


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gents, im up for a  game or 2.have 2 weeks hols booked 6th and 13th july,looking for somewhere to play, (west vs east behave ha ha )


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 25, 2009)

So the first week and the 22nd of June are out. Anyother dates not suiting anyone else whos interested.  Prob best to sort a date first then pick a venue????

May be a good idea to keep location central for west and east for the first meet and then take it from there for the returns!!

Any members in central Scotland?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds good to me any ,ideas centrally


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry no ideas, I've only played in Ayrshire.I not from this neck of the woods. Hope you guys can pick somewhere.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 25, 2009)

Centrally , Stirling, Muckhart, Tulliallan are all just of the motorways or push the boat out and play Kingsbarns or Gleneagles thru the SGU


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2009)

Muckhart aint a bad shout.

I know your not keen Steve however just noticed Murrayshall are doing a round and a sunday roast diner for Â£30 pp.

Auchterarder? Crieff? Letham Grange? Downfield? Kingussie? Newtonmore? 

Dunkeld and Birnam are doing a 4 ball for Â£90 including coffee and muffin on arrival and a main meal after, Â£22.50 each aint bad.

Dunblane?

Someone make a decision!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Just checking some distances, driving times on the courses mentioned by craw.

As Im on the west coast and probally the longest drive here are some deatils and my ideas....

What do you think???

Muckhart 1hr 21 mins  70 odd miles

Auchterarder  1hr 20 70 miles ish

Muarryshall 1.45 hr 96miles

Dunkeld 1.49hr 107miles

Creiff 1.30 80miles

Im happy for any of these
Didnt check them all.

Stevek you started thread you pick a venue.... no pressure 

After 21 point today I should maybe give it a miss


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2009)

Think Murckhart is the most central for most people its Â£30 a round i played last year in there open and it was the best conditioned course i'd played all year thats my choice hope everyone agrees . Thats a good deal at Murrayshall (thecraw )i'm fit and i came of there shattered it has to many stupid holes a par 5 dogleg where you can only hit a 7 iron to the corner from the tee and big trees in the middle of the fairways not the greatest. Downfield is good its 5 mins from my house i play it a lot as my mate plays there its Â£55 a round tho. Now all we need is a suitable date and numbers.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2009)

Right lets try for Murckhart then. Im up it whats the date option?

1.30 travel is ok for me. What does everyone else think?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2009)

What about 15 or 16 th June as some cant make 22nd of June or June 29th , anyone got any other ideas ?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2009)

15th/16th?   Why are you looking at a MOnday/Tuesday. Is there a better deal then?

Personally I would rather a Friday or the end of the week but I can make a Monday / Tuesday


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing cynical farneyman its just my days of , all my holidays are booked out for the year and have non spare , i work on a 4 shift rota ,i can make friday 22nd May if thats ok.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2009)

At the monment Friday 22nd May is good for me. Not to far to have to wait either!

So any other takers for then at Muckhart?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Apr 26, 2009)

Working. sorry.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 26, 2009)

May's not good for me either. June's a better option.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2009)

What about 15 or 16 th June as some cant make 22nd of June or June 29th , anyone got any other ideas ?
		
Click to expand...

How do these dates suit folk, any takers?

Im ok for either of them again but my vote is for Monday 15th out of the 2


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats good farneyman cheers ,any other takers for the 15th of June or anybody got any other dates in mind ? so we can get booked


----------



## Toad (Apr 26, 2009)

June would be good for me, if you want to play at Kingussie,Newtonmore or even somewhere up the east coast so that Birdieman and others dont have so far to travel, I can arrange return rail tickets from Glasgow and Edinburgh for Â£5 each to anywhere in Scotland for upto 12 people.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2009)

Two nice courses if its easier for you guys to travel by train then that could be a good idea.Only problem with the train is they have a swally carriage


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2009)

Kingussie is beautiful and thats one hell of a great gesture Toad, thanks very much, Newtonmore is also a good track. You have been very quite lately Toad.

(also means I can have a couple of beers and chill out on the way home!)

Toad that would be a great idea, anyone else fancy that option, if so my preferred choice is Kingussie but happy to go with the flow. Mon 15th June is GO GO GO for me also.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers Toad, thats a great option on the train. Count me in as one of the 12 please 

Im happy to go with your recommendation Craw of Kingussie. Its a 3 hour drive but have no idea how far/long its on the train.  Anybody any idea from Glasgow? It might be a bit of a trek  Who has the furthest to travel from up north?  Maybe an idea to get the date confirmed then see who comming from where and then pick the venue central to all. Would prefare not to go over my original 2hr30 drive if possible.

Monday 15th June for me too.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2009)

Newtonmore is flatter than Kingussie so I will do whatever everyone else wants to do.

You can do Kingussie in under 2.5 hours easy.

Also Toad what are the train times, dont want to have to mega rush golf, food, beer, mad dash for the train, would like to have a nice relaxing day and to be fair the train idea does certainly appeal.

http://www.kingussie-golf.co.uk/

http://newtonmoregolf.com/


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2009)

I happy to avoid the hilly course if thats ok, but again I will go with the general vote.

Steve if we make it June 15th we have a few defs already. It will be impossible to get a date to suit everyone for this one so it will be a case of picking a date and going for it. I propose we make it June 15th and if it doesnt suit others another meeting can be arranged later in the summer. I think we will get at least a fourball for June 15th now so how does that sound?

The Scottish Open
Monday June 15th
Newtonmore Golf Club.

Anyone second this?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me.

Actually think Newtonmore is closer to the railway station than Kingussie so thats also a bonus.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2009)

Evening guys , am just back from my sunday night swally in my local so am just on. Toad thats a great gesture ta.Newtonmore sounds goood to me so we have a fouball sorted for the 15th and we can take it from there for other meets. I'll drop Newtonmore a email and let everyone no of times and cost etc anyone any specific time in mind i'm easy either way.Looking forward to it already my brother played there and said it was a nice course , so heres hoping.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 27, 2009)

Think that there is more than 4 already.

You, me, Farney, JF, Toad.

Possibles Bunkered and Centuryg5.

Hopefully a couple more will committ.


----------



## DelB (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys.

Would you have any objections to a 21 handicapper tagging along for the day??


----------



## Dodger (Apr 27, 2009)

Not at all.....tell me how was the Roxburghe?


----------



## DelB (Apr 27, 2009)

I played most of the holes OK, but scored a 9 at the first of the Par 5's, then scored a 10 at the 13th by managing to put three balls in the water, then scored another 9 late on. It's a tough, tough course for a high handicapper, but it was in great nick and I still managed to enjoy myself.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 27, 2009)

The more the merrier ,will get in touch with Newtonmore shortly to see what sort of deal we can get, if everyone who's going can let no me no as soon as that would be great , cheers


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like we have a date and venue sorted.  Great just have to get the travel arrangements sorted now.  Possibly meet up on the trains if thats how folk are travelling.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry Dodger wrongly assumed it would be too far away for you to travel in a day and back, accept my apologies it was on purpose but not on purpose if you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 27, 2009)

Nae bother Craw,I won't be making it as clashes with Algarve jolly.Shame as that looks a nice track and getting the train would be fun!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Just checking the map and for me its over a 3 hour drive acording to google maps.  Having looked at train times with conections etc it looks as its too far for me to make as it shows it as a 5 hour journey with 3 conecctions. Any chance we coukd make it a bit further south?  Maybe I havent got the train time right but at that its a bit much for me.

Do we know who is travelling from the furthest north?

If there isnt anyone too far away,north, we could maybe bring it down country abit. That way I could still drive if it was within 2/2.30 hours. Though I would prepare the tarin if it was easy enough time /connectionwise.
Im still keen to go but the distance is a bit of a put off just now having seen how far up north it is.

Any ideas?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm furthest north i think, your right its a long way to go how about the original suggestion of Muckhart think thats fairly central or anyone any other ideas i not fussed either way and dont mind travelling


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2009)

Steve

That would be a better option for me.1.30 drive Its also a 27 hole cousre. I would rather play an extra 9 holes than drive the extra 90/100 mins. 

So if nobody disagrees maybe we could make it Muckhart.


----------



## DelB (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm liking the look of Muckhart, right enough.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 27, 2009)

No probs mate , even tho they have 27 holes they just rotate the nines so theres 18 available as i said in a previous post is was the best conditioned cours i played last , but for working this time i'd play ther open again this year .


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 27, 2009)

Its a course thats suitable for all levels which is good one for our first meet


----------



## DelB (Apr 27, 2009)

Its a course thats suitable for all levels which is good one for our first meet 

Click to expand...

So, you'll happily replace any balls that I might lose??


----------



## thecraw (Apr 27, 2009)

Its a 2hr 20 minute journey from Queen Street in Glw! Leave at 0706hrs be at the golf course for 1000hrs, coffee bacon roll, round of golf, meal, couple of beers putting competition and train home at 1752hrs back in glw for 2015hrs.

Cant see whats wrong with that to be honest? Yes its an early start however it is a day away. Live dangerously.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 27, 2009)

Golf is cheaper at Newtonmore, travel is cheaper courtesy of Toad, more relaxed travel, means that you can have a couple of beers, no brainer in my opinion, however I will go with the flow, think it should go to a vote.


----------



## DelB (Apr 27, 2009)

Have just checked out train times to Newtonmore from Edinburgh and I couldn't be there until 13.48, having taken 4 hours 11 minutes to get there, with 2 changes!  

Muckhart gets my vote, but if Newtonmore is decided upon by the majority, I'm happy to politely withdraw.


----------



## madandra (Apr 27, 2009)

What about The Rosemount in Blairgowrie again. That is a really nice course with quite a central location for us all.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 28, 2009)

At that time of the year coupled with other committments, sadly Rosemount is too rich for my blood!

Minimum of Â£70 a round and if you add in tea and a meal it jums to either Â£75 or Â£80 which tbh is a good deal as, as Madandra says its a cracking course, however not in my price range, I already have other things planned.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 28, 2009)

What to do lads is get 2 for 1 tickets if you are going to Muckhart....we went there last april and played 27 holes for about Â£17 I think it was and I really really enjoyed it.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Afternoon guys, can whoever is going please let me no so we can get things sorted. If you want i have a free four ball for Downfield which we can use and just split the costs between us ,i no its in Dundee and i dont have to travel, i've no qualms about travelling its just a thought if you guys want we can go there or if its Muckhart then its not a problem i'll sort it out.


----------



## DelB (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve,

I'm definitely up for this and my vote goes to Muckhart, or indeed anywhere else fairly central and not ridiculously expensive!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Derek

I'm the same as you , Muckhart fine by me i'dont mind travelling ,we'll wait and see what everyone else choice is hopefully by tonight we can get things finalised.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 28, 2009)

Muckhart for me. 

I agree that for the first meet a bit less travel would be better for me.  
Maybe next years Scottih open could be an Island venue with an overnighter!!!  

Hope thats ok for others.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Will drop Muckhart an email to night and see what we can get


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 28, 2009)

guys,if it is played on the 15th june cant make it,(as my hols are 1st 2 weeks in july) my loss... but have a good day and enjoy


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 29, 2009)

Have emailed Muckhart for details and am still waiting for  a reply


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 30, 2009)

Afternoon guys have just heard from Murkhart with the prices
Coffee and bacon roll  Â£2.50
Meal after round       Â£8.50
18 holes               Â£10 per person they've knocked Â£20 of

Total cost Â£21.50    
Can you let me no of what times are suitable foe everyone and i'll sort it out

Steve


----------



## Dodger (Apr 30, 2009)

That is a great deal! Mmmmmm at that price I may need to re-schedule!
You will have a great day at a nice track and for that price you canny fail....and I thought we got a great deal at Â£18 or 27 but we had to pay for bait on top!It was still fantastic value though!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 30, 2009)

If I can avoid the rushhour through Glasgow that would be great.  Tee off about 11/12ish. How does that sound to others?


Again I will go with the general choice.


----------



## DelB (Apr 30, 2009)

Steve, that is a superb price! Well done mate!  

I'd prefer a 10.30/11am or thereabouts start time, but will go with the majority vote.

Do Muckhart require a deposit from us?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 30, 2009)

Any ideas how to break it to the wife..... 

"Hi darling I'm off to a big field in the middle of nowhere to walk around with some strange men Ive met on the internet"

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DelB (Apr 30, 2009)

Tell her that we'll be showing each other the markings on our balls before we play - that'll ease her mind............


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

Can someone PM me with the details once its booked for my records so I can make sure it gets a full write up in the mag (bring cameras guys so we can see everyone in their full golfing glory)


----------



## DelB (Apr 30, 2009)

Can someone PM me with the details once its booked for my records so I can make sure it gets a full write up in the mag (bring cameras guys so we can see everyone in their full golfing glory)
		
Click to expand...

Hi Homer.

I'm happy to do a write-up on the event for you, if that's OK with everyone else?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 30, 2009)

No probs mate you can be David Bailey for the day, just happen to mention we are in the Golf Monthly forum and might be a bit in the mag about it and they came up with that price ,spot on and will be well worth the money.Ps ran it by mikeh first about name dropping.


----------



## michaelli (Jun 4, 2009)

............ madandra deleted this due to hijacking thread.


----------

